# [fs Fat] montar fat para leer acentos (cerrado)

## will198

Hola a todos...

El caso es que me he dado cuenta que cuando monto un dispositivo Fat32 no veo los acento ni caracteres raros (ñ, º, ú. etc) en los directorios ni ficheros (más bien se dio cuenta el dichoso banshee, que se niega a leer en esos directorios) 

he leído la guia sobre el utf-8: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/utf-8.xml (bueno, confieso que algunas partes las he leido en "diagonal", pero creo que he captado el mensaje)

en la consola si que puedo escribir acentos ñ etc, y en los sistemas de archivos ext3 tb puedo ver y crear directorios con acentos... pero cuando paso a una unidad montada en fat32 la cosa cambia: os pongo un ejemplo:

alex@localhost ~/Desktop/Fat32/Musica Alex/iTunes/Music/Compilations $ ll

total 176

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 16384 dic 28 17:51 Black Power II

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 16384 dic 28 17:51 Fama ! A Bailar ? Vol 2

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 16384 dic 28 17:51 Fama [Disc 2]

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 16384 dic 28 17:51 Fama [Disc 3]

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 16384 dic 28 17:51 Fama ?A Bailar! Vol. 2 [Disc 1]

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 16384 dic 28 17:51 Fama-funky [Disc 1]

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 16384 dic 28 17:51 Loba

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 16384 dic 28 17:51 Los N?1 de los 40

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 16384 dic 28 17:51 Play-Exitos Del A?o

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 16384 dic 28 17:51 Play2009

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 16384 dic 28 17:51 ?nicas [Disc 1]

el caso es que en la guía hablan de que para que funcione en las particiones con fat tienes que tener compilado el kernel de una manera (creo que la tengo, al menos en lo relativo a la parte del fat)

y que hay que especificar unas opciones de montaje (que no te dicen aquí), y que en el man mount te explican.

En el man mount no las he encontrado pero en google me dicen que tengo que montarlo así:

mount -t vfat -o iocharset=iso8859-15,codepage=850 /dev/XXX /mnt/puntodemontaje

Con esto no me lo monta, me dice que:

root@localhost:/usr/src/linux# mount -t vfat -o iocharset=iso8859-15,codepage=850 /dev/sdb4 /media/sdb4-Fat32/

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb4,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

   En algunos casos se encuentra información en syslog, pruebe

   dmesg | tail   o algo parecido

root@localhost:/usr/src/linux# dmesg | tail

FAT: codepage cp850 not found

si pruebo con:

root@localhost:/usr/src/linux# mount -t vfat -o iocharset=iso8859-15,codepage=437 /dev/sdb4 /media/sdb4-Fat32/

me lo monta pero no funcionan los caracteres raros...

parece que la clave está en que FAT: codepage cp850 not found... ¿como hago para que lo encuentre?... ¿recompilando el kernel para poner:?

File Systems -->

  DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems  -->

    (850) Default codepage for fat

¿sabéis como solucionar esto?

PD: no se si se me ha entendido bien. Por cierto la música es de mi mujer... no me critiquen por eso  :Smile: Last edited by will198 on Tue Dec 29, 2009 9:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

tienes CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 en el .config de tu kernel ?

saluetes

----------

## will198

Hola a todos,

Gracias gringo por contestar,

Pues anoche mirando por inet descubrí que en el kernel hay un módulo de 850 así que esta mañana lo he dejado recompilando el kernel (voy por la version 20  :Smile: ) y ya puedo montar el fat con el code 850  :Smile: 

en concreto con esta línea:

root@localhost:/home/alex# mount -t vfat -o iocharset=iso8859-15,codepage=850 /dev/sdb4 /media/sdb4-Fat32/

root@localhost:/home/alex# cd Desktop/Fat32/Musica\ Alex/iTunes/Music/Compilations/

root@localhost:/home/alex/Desktop/Fat32/Musica Alex/iTunes/Music/Compilations# ll

total 176

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 16384 dic 28 17:51 Black Power II

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 16384 dic 28 17:51 Fama ! A Bailar ? Vol 2

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 16384 dic 28 17:51 Fama [Disc 2]

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 16384 dic 28 17:51 Fama [Disc 3]

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 16384 dic 28 17:51 Fama ?A Bailar! Vol. 2 [Disc 1]

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 16384 dic 28 17:51 Fama-funky [Disc 1]

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 16384 dic 28 17:51 Loba

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 16384 dic 28 17:51 Los N?1 de los 40

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 16384 dic 28 17:51 Play-Exitos Del A?o

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 16384 dic 28 17:51 Play2009

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 16384 dic 28 17:51 ?nicas [Disc 1]

root@localhost:/home/alex/Desktop/Fat32/Musica Alex/iTunes/Music/Compilations# 

Pero como podéis ver sigue sin funcionar  :Sad:  y ahora ya si que no se por donde tirar...

¿alguna idea?

----------

## will198

SOLUCIONADO:

Si ya lo decía mi mama, que era bueno leer...

El caso es que encontré a en no se que foro que poniendo la opción nls=utf8 funcionaba... pero esto funcionaba en un sistema ntfs, así que porbe en google algo asi como vfat utf8 y enconté un colega que publicaba su fstab y ponía la siguiente opción:

iocharset=utf8

así que puse mi línea del fstab así y funcionó

/dev/sdb4 /media/sdb4-Fat32	vfat	defaults,iocharset=utf8,rw,user	0	2

Lo que me cabrea es que era algo obvio y no haberme dado cuenta antes... de todas formas ayer estuve mirando la página man mount( :Cool:  y no encontre nada al respecto...

por cierto el man tb sugería leer mount(2)

¿como le digo al man que quiero mount(2) en lugar de mount( :Cool:  que es la que me sale si pongo man mount?

gracias y un saludo a todos

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *will198 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> iocharset=utf8
> 
> ¿como le digo al man que quiero mount(2) en lugar de mount( que es la que me sale si pongo man mount?

 

Hasta donde yo sé, vfat no soporta utf-8 y ese disco mostrará caracteres aún más raros con window$

```
man 2 mount
```

o

man (número de página) instrucción

----------

## will198

Si, lo he pensado, pero como el disco va a estar montado en windows o en linux, nunca en los dos sistemas operativos a la vez (de momento no me ha dado por jugar con el vmWarez u otro sistema de máquinas virtuales... hace tiempo si que lo probé, pero ahora no le veo la utilidad) y otro pc que se enchufe a la red... lo más seguro es que lo hiciese en linux tb (sólo tengo otro portátil... y obviamente tb tiene linux... Gentoo y Debian  :Smile: ), así que entiendo que no hay problemas, ¿no?

¿Pueden producirse problemas cuando vuelva a montar el disco el windows...?, me imagino que si escribo nombres con acentos en linux (no es mi intención, pero quizás el rhythmbox cuando importe CD le de por escribir nombres con acentos)... quizás tenga problemas luego en windows..., ¿o no?

Como lo ven.

Un saludo

----------

